# Taiwan in October, any advice?



## ScoopKona (May 25, 2009)

So......

I've been doing a lot of work around MIL's place -- painting, pruning, fixing plumbing, adding shelves, repairing drywall, that sort of thing.

Today she surprised us with a 12-day trip to Taiwan. It will be four of us going. DW, MIL and AIL (aunt in law). All three speak the language, I speak enough to be polite (and say, "My Chinese is really bad. Do you speak English?"). Two still own property there and know some great (albeit 30-year old or older) local spots.


That being said, I have different hobbies. For instance:

1) Are there any SCUBA possibilities? I will not bring gear (not even a mask). Has anyone been to Kenting? Is it worth juggling my schedule to try to get some bubble time in? Even considering I'll have to rent "the works" in order to do it?

2) "Made in Taiwan" means (for me at least), electronic equipment, woodworking machines and my wife. Are there any "you gotta buy this if you're in Taiwan" things I should know about?

3) Are there any good seafood markets that have "you bring it, we cook it" restaurants nearby?

4) I couldn't find any UNESCO World Heritage sites in Taiwan. Am I mistaken?

EDIT 5) The people I'm traveling with know the area, speak the language, but only go there once every 5 years or so. I'm a fairly serious foodie, and so is DW. Any "absolute must" restaurants? Featuring modern "asian fusion" cuisine?

Thanks!

(This will give me something to read while I wait for the Lonely Planet book to arrive.)


----------



## Janie (May 27, 2009)

I have been there a couple of times on business, so didn't have a lot of time to sight-see.  But two things really stood out:


The nighttime snake market in Taipei
http://www.thingsasian.com/stories-photos/1547

The National Palace Museum:  many of the greatest treasures from the mainland were brought here during the revolution.  It's truly incredible: one of the best museums in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Palace_Museum


----------



## frizzlefry (Jun 10, 2009)

Scoop... I see you didn't get a lot of responses, but don't worry I think you will have a great time in Taiwan. I was there Sept. 07 and  I am returning next year sometime. I think you will enjoy the food, I found it to be good and I got to try a lot of different stuff. Sorry, I can't recommend any particular places to eat, as I can't recall any of there names. We were mostly in the Taipei area on our visit.
     My son, who has lived in Taiwan  for several years and is a diver also. He said that the Kenting area is very good for diving and has great reefs. He said that he has enjoyed diving around Orchid Island and Green Island although they are pretty remote.
   Anyway, enjoy your trip and I am looking forward to going soon. Although not  a lot of people visit Taiwan , there's a lot to do and see.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 10, 2009)

we were in Taiwan for 5 days in March.  I agree that the National Museum in Taipei is a must; it rivals that of the Palace Museum in Beijing.
There are many variety of foods in Taiwan. We were taken to see 3 night markets by tour guides where we could try and taste many small treats and foods.  some restaurants in Taiwan have live seafoods which you can pick and choose and they would cook them for you.
Also, try the hot springs near Taipei.  it is very relaxing.


----------



## Troopers (Jun 11, 2009)

Will you be Taipei?

If so, Dim Tai Fung is a must...probably the best in restaurant in TPE.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...

I'm all set for Taiwan info. I found a forum for expatriates living in Taiwan. They've got the info I've been looking for.


----------

